# Boot screen



## warzaa96 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais as si je suis sur le bon forum mais voila.J'aimerais avoir un boot screen CIA(si c'est possible)sur mon Imac.Est-ce que 1.c'est possible et 2.ou aller chercher ça?
Je sais que ma question est pas indispensable mais je me suis dis que ça pouvait être marrant.
Merci d'avance


----------



## rabisse (16 Juillet 2010)

warzaa96 a dit:


> Je ne sais as si je suis sur le bon forum


Non, je ne penses pas.


warzaa96 a dit:


> Est-ce que 1.c'est possible


Oui, je crois.


warzaa96 a dit:


> 2.ou aller chercher ça?


Moteur de recherche, tapes... "boot screen CIA(si c'est possible)"


----------



## Scalounet (16 Juillet 2010)

c'était pas évident comme question !


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2010)

Je déplace côté personnalisation.


----------



## warzaa96 (17 Juillet 2010)

Envoyé par warzaa96 
2.ou aller chercher ça?
Moteur de recherche, tapes... "boot screen CIA(si c'est possible)"

Ok mais si je trouve quelque chose faut il vraiment que soit fait pour mac ou pour ça,ça n'a pas d'importance?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h15 ----------

...si c'est fait pour PC et mac


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est un peu kéké non ?


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2010)

Bah ! Chacun ses goûts  Cela a l'air plus facile à trouver qu'un écran FSB


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

[HS]N'introduirai pas un sketch de Coluche ici[/HS]


----------



## warzaa96 (17 Juillet 2010)

mais juste alors comment on fait pour le changer le boot screen?


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2010)

C'est quoi pour toi, l'écran de démarrage ? L'écran gris avec la pomme ou le fond d'écran derrière la fenêtre de login ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Pour lui ça doit être la pomme, y'a des logiciels qui font ça mais malheureusement leurs noms ...


----------



## warzaa96 (18 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour moi:La pomme qui charge avec l'écran gris ET l'image de fond avec le login(le login peut il etre aussi changé?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

Mai j'ai déjà trouvé quelque chose qui me plait,je l'ai téléchargé mais maintenant il me reste plus qu'a le mettre en activité


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Login tu peux changer aussi.


----------



## warzaa96 (18 Juillet 2010)

J'ai trouvé Loginox(un logiciel qui est présenté sur ce site)qui permet de changer l'image de fond quand on on met le mot de passe mais le disign du login peut donc aussi changer?Parce que Corentin dit que c'est possible mais tu parlait de l'image de fond ou du login lui meme?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Tout ou presque un peu comme ici.


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2010)

Il faut quand même être conscient que l'on peut mettre le bronx dans le système, que ça peut sauter à la prochaine mise à jour etc.
On est sous Mac OS X, pas Linux ou *BSD...


----------



## Fìx (18 Juillet 2010)

Pour customiser l'apparence du login >> Ravissant


----------



## warzaa96 (19 Juillet 2010)

Merci c'est cool"ravissant" j'ai pu modifier pas mal de trc mais une dérnière question(dites moi si je deviens trop saoulant) pour le chargement du début est-ce qque c'est vrai que si j'ouvre Core system ou un truc du style(je me rapelle plus le nom mais je sais duquel je parle) avec Word à la 3ème page il me suffit de changer l'image?


----------



## Fìx (19 Juillet 2010)

À mon avis, TOUT est modifiable! 

Le système va forcément pécher les éléments quelque part dans l'ordi. Donc oui, c'est quelque part, et oui, c'est certainement modifiable... 

Seulement : où?.. Je ne sais pas... Est-il dangereux de vouloir le faire?... Perso je ne le ferai pas!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Si c'est juste une image ça doit pas être dangereux, tu as juste besoin de BootXChanger.


----------



## warzaa96 (19 Juillet 2010)

Ok je n'ai désormais plus de question merci a tous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci de ne plus en poser  .


----------



## warzaa96 (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai récemment changé l'image du  bootscreen.Mais désormais j'aimerais remettre la pomme d'origine qu'il y a au chargement...mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas où il est stocké.Est-ce que vous avez une idée où il est?Merci d'avance


----------



## scratpomme (20 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, dans toutes les configurations de mac osx (10.2 à la 10.5) tu peux essayer ceci:http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Imagine_BootX.html, c'est un logiciel qui te permet de modifier la pomme (grise) de démarrage et bien sur si tu a fait une erreur 
(dans ton cas) le logiciels retablira les reglages par defaut comme ceci:http://www.djndy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/mac_os_x_boot_screen.jpg
en esperant que sa t'aide mais normalement je crois que c'est ce que tu veux


----------



## fredx360 (21 Septembre 2010)

Salut,mais  ça ne marche pas avec la nouvelle version de snow leopard


----------



## scratpomme (21 Septembre 2010)

ah ba c suivant la config donc apres les option c soit tu reinstalle tout ou alor tapelle un geek ou tu demmande a notre amis google


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être avec ça :
http://keakaj.com/visagelogin.html






Ou manuellement en suivant les instructions ici :http://www.usingmac.com/2009/4/15/tweaking-mac-login-window


> Replace 'applelogo.tif' in  /System/Library/CoreServices/SecurityAgentPlugins/loginwindow.bundle/
> Contents/Resources/


Je t'ai mis la pomme d'origine sur MobileMe, ici : https://files.me.com/wath/j3dmzo


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

Y'a ça aussi!


----------

